# začepena



## Mišo

Album "Ocelárna", pesnička "Omezená suverenita", Karel Kryl spieva:

4. Jede Mařka autokarem z Pohořelce,
   povídá si s Lomikarem o veselce,
   [: jen co bude *začepena*, hned mu spočítá,
      co znamená omezená suverenita. :]

_Nevšedný výraz pre sexuálny akt?_


----------



## winpoj

Spíš pro manželství. (Čepec býval myslím symbolem vdané ženy.)


----------



## Mišo

winpoj said:


> Spíš pro manželství. (Čepec býval myslím symbolem vdané ženy.)



Takže základom nie je slovo "čep".


----------



## winpoj

Etymologicky nevím, jak to je, ale významem, který jsem uvedl, jsem si dost jist.


----------



## kusurija

Mišo said:


> Takže základom nie je slovo "čep".


Nikoliv čep, ale čepec.


----------



## werrr

Winpoj má pravdu, “začepana” znamená totéž co “pod čepcem”, tj. “vdaná”.


----------

